# updates and pictures



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Updates on birds I got from naturegirl

Mr.G









Baby

















Baby Girl


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

*continuation*










Spirit (she dose not like me taking pictures of her other side  )


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Update on the bird I got from quincar23*

Compass









and the baby she played mommy to


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Update on the hole loft/bird thing*

We moved one loft in still have not moved the other lofts birds in yet. I think I will not have room to move everyone in the loft in :-(. But we'll see.


And just pictures of my little ferals. Kyo and family.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

*And last for now one of two new family members*

This is Mario my moms b-day gift 
He is a 8 year old umbrella cockatoo.



































The other new one is a owl pigeon. But I do not have a picture of him yet and sadly I do not know if he'll make it hes ALL bones :-(


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mario looks like a real hand full. I had one as a rescue for a while and he was so needy and loud.
How many Pigeons did you bring inside? Did you put them in the garage?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Charis said:


> Mario looks like a real hand full. I had one as a rescue for a while and he was so needy and loud.
> How many Pigeons did you bring inside? Did you put them in the garage?


All too are loud thats just there type, all parrots are the same way, some less. All big parrots are loud but like all animals there are some that do not fit there discription. Mario fits the toos discription 100% he dose not know how to stop yelling and kills anything thats around him if hes not with people. He also only like his one human my mom and if just a bit mad will attack us only one he will not bit is my mom. Sond like the rescue you had was 100% normal.
All big parrots and toos the most are NEEDY birds and most one human birds with that one being there "mate". Umbrella too being the top needy big parrot and are REALLY NEEDY.

We took the small loft in so thats 17 I think. No room in the garage and that would not help any. They need to come in the house or be fond homes the lady sayed. I an going to put my snakes cages in the loft and put some of the pigeons in my room were I had the snakes.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Won't that be too cold for the snakes?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Charis said:


> Won't that be too cold for the snakes?


My loft stays 60-70 with one heat light even going up to 100 with both heat lights. So I think it would really be better then my room some times. And I was still have the heat lights one the snake cages so... I dont like my pigeons being cold 

Also dont know if you really care (not saying you dont just you do not have one so...) but here is a link I fond on umbrella cockatoos just if you want to read some on why they yell so must and if you ever got one how to make the yelling less.  http://www.cockatooanswers.com/articles/umbrella-cockatoo.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

vegeta2802 said:


> My loft stays 60-70 with one heat light even going up to 100 with both heat lights. So I think it would really be better then my room some times. And I was still have the heat lights one the snake cages so... I dont like my pigeons being cold
> 
> Also dont know if you really care (not saying you dont just you do not have one so...) but here is a link I fond on umbrella cockatoos just if you want to read some on why they yell so must and if you ever got one how to make the yelling less.


The one I had, I purchased from street people. I suspected he had been stolen and I hoped to find his rightful owner. I noticed them because they were keeping him in a small cat kennel and he had nearly torn it apart. Of course I had to stop and inquire. His name was Oscar and he threw himself on me and screamed and screamed as if he had found his long lost companion.
At the time, I paid a lot for a rescue...$750. Oscar with with me for 4 months and I loved him dearly but I never felt I could give him enough. Having him here was not unlike having a jealous boyfriend.
I'll check the link out.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Charis said:


> The one I had, I purchased from street people. I suspected he had been stolen and I hoped to find his rightful owner. I noticed them because they were keeping him in a small cat kennel and he had nearly torn it apart. Of course I had to stop and inquire. His name was Oscar and he threw himself on me and screamed and screamed as if he had found his long lost companion.
> At the time, I paid a lot for a rescue...$750. Oscar with with me for 4 months and I loved him dearly but I never felt I could give him enough. Having him here was not unlike having a jealous boyfriend.
> I'll check the link out.


Heres the link sorry I thought I put it in the last post I do not see it in the last post now sorry about that. Just look at the titale How To Make Sure Your Umbrella Cockatoo Doesn't Hold You Hostage And Take Over Your Home! lol it says it all. 
http://www.cockatooanswers.com/articles/umbrella-cockatoo.html

and you can find a bit more here. I like reading about all types of birds and animals so I like reading stuff like this.
http://www.birdtricks.com/Cockatoos/umbrella-cockatoo.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks, Michelle.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

*And here is the new poor little owl*










Here I put my hand on it to show how bad he is.
And the old owner did not think any think was wrong with the bird . The guy just gave him up cuz his mate died. I feel really sorry for its make cuz I could only guess how bad she was. I hate people that to this to these guys.  and there is no fat around the bone even tho in the picture there looks to be a little.









http://inlinethumb09.webshots.com/43400/2642363140100554747S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Omg. You named one mr.g! ^^
Im hoping thats from summer heights high?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

justin4pcd said:


> Omg. You named one mr.g! ^^
> Im hoping thats from summer heights high?


Nop Mr.G is just short for his name. Well it is his name now lol. I never heard of summer heights high  sorry.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh my God Michelle they are all so beautiful!!! I am so happy I gave Mr. G to you and Spirit, Baby and Baby girl. They all look so good. You have done such a great job. Baby looks just as beautiful as ever. She was my favorite and my first brown pigeon. Spirit looks awsome. Isn't she sweet!!!! I love baby Girl... I do miss them heaps but I am so happy they are with you. You are a Wonderful Mom to them!! Thank You again. I will e-mail later, I will reply to yours . 

Thank You again 

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> Oh my God Michelle they are all so beautiful!!! I am so happy I gave Mr. G to you and Spirit, Baby and Baby girl. They all look so good. You have done such a great job. Baby looks just as beautiful as ever. She was my favorite and my first brown pigeon. Spirit looks awsome. Isn't she sweet!!!! I love baby Girl... I do miss them heaps but I am so happy they are with you. You are a Wonderful Mom to them!! Thank You again. I will e-mail later, I will reply to yours .
> 
> Thank You again
> 
> Cindy


Yea Spirit LOVES sitting with me, Baby is also nice but a little more jumpy still sits with me but not for as long and Baby Girl is on eggs again so dose not really want to come out of the cage. I think you were the good mommy to them all the birds I see of your are just so nice and cute to.  I have a few more picture that I'll send you later. Also I was thinking hows your other pigeon doing the one that can not see? 

Also just to let you and anyone that knew about the wild dove I had that had head trauma and could not see. Sadly he/she passed away shes was fine and has been doing good and then she just passed away dont know why. She was eating and dranking so...


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

OH sorry..lol. Well its a really funny australian mockumentry. And mr.G is the drama teacher.
Cute Birds btw ^^


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

vegeta2802 said:


>


Yah thats pretty skinny...S/he was neglected...tsk, tsk tsk good to know that bird is with you now...How's she doing now?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Pegasus said:


> Yah thats pretty skinny...S/he was neglected...tsk, tsk tsk good to know that bird is with you now...How's she doing now?


Its the male by what the guy sayed, the female was the one that passed away. 

He's doing ok. He is up moving, looking around, eating and dranking. Not moving around as what he should be but he dose walk around and any time he hears me he looks up so... So far so good I would have to say.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Ginger is doing good. She has this way of cooing till she drives me crazy till I pick her up and all she wants to do is cuddle in my neck, she really is my favorite. I could hold her in a football hold all day by my side and she would be content as long as she was by my side. She doesn't like it when I am out of her sight. I am sorry to hear about the little Dove Michelle. I could tell by looking at her that it was a matter of time but you gave her a home and food and water and love while she was with you. I think she was a she judging from her size.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> Ginger is doing good. She has this way of cooing till she drives me crazy till I pick her up and all she wants to do is cuddle in my neck, she really is my favorite. I could hold her in a football hold all day by my side and she would be content as long as she was by my side. She doesn't like it when I am out of her sight. I am sorry to hear about the little Dove Michelle. I could tell by looking at her that it was a matter of time but you gave her a home and food and water and love while she was with you. I think she was a she judging from her size.


Thats good to hear. 
Our new too is the same way never wants to be away from us.  Spirit is also that way and my Mr.King Pigeon but shes that way cuz she thinks I am her mate. 
Thank You I hope she was happy while she was here. I still would have like to know what happend to her but... Also just asking what do you think the other one is I think its a he.


----------

